# Looking for these three very rare halloween animatronics



## Braden Horror Haunt Productions (Jul 22, 2013)

If you find a Jason lifesize animatronic ( old) , Donna the dead in black with a head and knife, or a Leatherface animatronic buy gemmy absolutely tell me because I want them so bad.


----------

